# Bait



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

Im in east river South Dakota, and i was wondering what you guys found best for bait in live traps? Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

what kind of critter?

xdeano


----------



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

*****


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

That question is similar to asking what kind of food a hobo likes best, theyll eat anything. Trays of sardines or poke a hole through a tuna can and wire it to the back and you can use it more than once.


----------



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

coyote_buster said:


> That question is similar to asking what kind of food a hobo likes best, theyll eat anything. Trays of sardines or poke a hole through a tuna can and wire it to the back and you can use it more than once.


I use sardines, and eggs, marshmelows, my question should have been what do you think works best?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

id say the sardines or eggs, stuff that smells, marshmallows are good but i dont think they smell em so getting the trap in a good spot seems more crucial with them, but about anything will catch, my uncle catches all sorts off em with chicken bones/scraps left over from dinner


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I get them when trying to remove skunks in the Fall with the sardines-especially if the weather is warm and the sards 'ferment' a bit in the can.A friend has the job of keeping them off 3000 acres and he does the sard/tuna thing but also uses cheap cat food with some cooking grease on it.


----------



## Waterfowler40 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, i talked to a guy tonight who puts marshmellows and then just dump grease over them and says that is the best way to do it.


----------

